# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > سوال: بهترین دانشگاه های آزاد برای نرمافزار کدومها هستن؟

## FastCode

تهران مرکزی رو قبول شدم :بامزه:  ولی نمیدونم درست انتخاب کردم یا نه.
یعنی جای بهتری بوده یا نه؟
یا باید کلاهم رو بندازم هوا؟

----------


## amirjalili

من فکر کنم تهران جنوب خیلی خوب باشه

----------


## BORHAN TEC

> من فکر کنم تهران جنوب خیلی خوب باشه


من هم همین فکر رو می کنم.

----------


## Nima NT

بهترین دانشگاه در مورد علوم نرم افزار به نظر من دانشگاه آزاد قزوین هستش.

----------


## FastCode

> بهترین دانشگاه در مورد علوم نرم افزار به نظر من دانشگاه آزاد قزوین هستش.


 آخه اونجا فقط باید زبون اصلی صحبت کرد.

علتش رو توضیح ندادید.
استاد پروازی زیاد داره؟

----------


## Nima NT

هم استاد پروازی زیاد داره هم اینکه واقعا" اساتید با سوادی داره.
یکی از سختگیر ترین دانشگاه ها در مورد ارزیابی دانشجو هستش.
سرفصل ها مطابق وزارت علوم هست و گاهی اوقات مطالب بیشتری هم در این دانشگاه عرضه میشه.

----------


## emadfa

من دانشجوي سال سوم دانشگاه ازاد قزوينم. 
سطح علمي و امکانات دانشگاه قزوين با تهران جنوب قابل قياس نيست. نمي خوام با کسي هم بحث کنم. چون کلا دانشگاه ها او ايران همشون سيستمشون مشکل داره ولي اين دانشگاه در مقايسه با خيلي دانشگاه ها خوبه.... 
اولا :) اينجا در کل هيات علمي گروه کامپيوتر خيلي قوي هستند ( در مقايسه با حتي دانشگاه علوم تحقيقات ) 

ثانيا :) يکي از معدود دانشگاه آزادهايي هست که به لطف رباتيک با بسياري از دانشگاه هاي دنيا تفاهم نامه داره و QIAU رو خيلي جاها مي شناسن.

ثالثا :) نمي گم هر کي اينجا نرم افزار مي خونه قوي هست اما اگه کسي بخواد فرصت براي پيشرفت زياد هست: (از مرکز تحقيقات مکاترونيک گرفته تا اساتيدي که به شما کمک کنند در مقالات ) 

در کل اين ها نظر منه... به نظر من معدل 15 اينجا با 18 يا 19 برخي واحدهاي ديگه برابري مي کنه... در کل اول تحقيق کنيد بعد انتخاب کنيد.

----------


## Felony

بهترین دانشگاه آزاد ایران برای رشته های ( رباتیک - مکاترونیک - نرم افزار ) بی شک آزاد قزوین هست .




> اولا :) اينجا در کل هيات علمي گروه کامپيوتر خيلي قوي هستند ( در مقايسه با حتي دانشگاه علوم تحقيقات )
> ثانيا :) يکي از معدود دانشگاه آزادهايي هست که به لطف رباتيک با بسياري از دانشگاه هاي دنيا تفاهم نامه داره و QIAU رو خيلي جاها مي شناسن.


موافقم .




> یکی از سختگیر ترین دانشگاه ها در مورد ارزیابی دانشجو هستش.
> در کل اين ها نظر منه... به نظر من معدل 15 اينجا با 18 يا 19 برخي واحدهاي ديگه برابري مي کنه... در کل اول تحقيق کنيد بعد انتخاب کنيد.


شدیدا مخالفم !

دانشگاه آزاد پول از شما میگیره ، اگر جای درست حسابی باشه ( مثل همین آزاد قزوین ) امکانات فوق العاده ای نسبت به سایر دانشگاه ها در اختیارتون میزاره ولی هیچ وقت شما رو ناامید نمیکنه !

یعنی دانشگاه آزاد دقیقا مثل مدرسه غیر دولتی میمونه ؛ بهترین امکانات رو در اختیارتون میزاره ، شما میتونی ازشون بهترین استفاده رو بکنی و به خیلی از چیزها برسی و مدرکت رو هم بگیری یا میتونی از هیچ کدوم استفاده نکنی و فقط مدرکت رو بگیری ! بنا براین دانشگاه آزاد سختگیری چندانی اون هم در مقطع کاردانی و کارشناسی اعمال نمیکنه !

اگر فکر میکنید دانشگاه آزاد سختگیری میکنه یک صحبتی هم با بچه های سراسری بکنید و ببینید به دلیل اینکه دولت داره هزینه تحصیلشون رو میده چه سختگیری هایی میکنن !

در کل دانشگاه وقتی به یک رده بندی خاص میرسن دیگه تقریبا سطحشون یکی میشه ، این دانشجو هست که باید از امکانات استفاده کنه ؛ چه تو دانشگاه آزاد و چه سراسری هم مهندس تحویل میدن هم شبه مهندس که نمونشون رو روزانه چندین بار میبینیم !

----------


## SystemAnalyst

دانشگاه ازاد قزوین بهترینه تو آزادها بخصوص تو رشته کامپیوتر. استاد پرواژی زیاد داره و حتی اساتید زیادی از دانشگاه امیرکبیر داره و یک جورایی امیرکبیر دوم هستش.

----------


## emadfa

> شدیدا مخالفم !
> 
> دانشگاه آزاد پول از شما میگیره ، اگر جای درست حسابی باشه ( مثل همین آزاد قزوین ) امکانات فوق العاده ای نسبت به سایر دانشگاه ها در اختیارتون میزاره ولی هیچ وقت شما رو ناامید نمیکنه !
> 
> یعنی دانشگاه آزاد دقیقا مثل مدرسه غیر دولتی میمونه ؛ بهترین امکانات رو در اختیارتون میزاره ، شما میتونی ازشون بهترین استفاده رو بکنی و به خیلی از چیزها برسی و مدرکت رو هم بگیری یا میتونی از هیچ کدوم استفاده نکنی و فقط مدرکت رو بگیری ! بنا براین دانشگاه آزاد سختگیری چندانی اون هم در مقطع کاردانی و کارشناسی اعمال نمیکنه !
> 
> اگر فکر میکنید دانشگاه آزاد سختگیری میکنه یک صحبتی هم با بچه های سراسری بکنید و ببینید به دلیل اینکه دولت داره هزینه تحصیلشون رو میده چه سختگیری هایی میکنن !
> 
> در کل دانشگاه وقتی به یک رده بندی خاص میرسن دیگه تقریبا سطحشون یکی میشه ، این دانشجو هست که باید از امکانات استفاده کنه ؛ چه تو دانشگاه آزاد و چه سراسری هم مهندس تحویل میدن هم شبه مهندس که نمونشون رو روزانه چندین بار میبینیم !



صد در صد مخالفم. 

البته خود تقصیر شما هم نیست. اینقدر دولتی ها به خودشون بالیدند/... فکر می کنند واقعا چه خبره...

ببینید... ربطی به پول گرفتن نداره... خیلی از دانشگاه های دنیا پول می گیرند دلیل نمی شه... تشبیه شما با دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی غیر منطقی هست حداقل در مورد آزاد قزوین... 

دوست خوبم... من با اطمینان میگم اولا تعداد برنامه نویسایی که توی این دانشگاه  هستند بسیار بسیار بیشتر از خیلی از دولتی هاست.... در دانشگاه های دولتی به نظر من و تا جایی که اطلاع خیلی هم آسون می گیرند... 

مسولان دانشگاه آزاد اتفاقا بدشون هم نمی آد شما درسا رو بیفتید ( حداقل تو آزاد قزوین ) چون به هر حال بیشتر می مونید و بیشتر پول میدید ولی حداقلش به شما نمره مفت هم کسی نمیده..

من در مورد سایر واحدها صحبت نمی کنم... در مورد دانشگاهی که هستم صحبت می کنم... 

یک نکته آخر الان این که وقتی اومدم دانشگاه فکر کردم فکر میکردم واقعا چه تفاوتی بین آزاد و سراسری هست... وقتی اومدم آزاد قزوین دیدم هیچ تفاوتی نیست... حتی با دانشگاه های برتر ایران... 

من دیگه در مورد دانشگاه آزاد بحث نمی کنم... دانشگاه آزاد قزوین به اندازه کافی مطرح و افتخار آفرین هست... نیازی نمی بینم مدام با یک دانشگاه دیگه مقایسه کنم...

----------


## emadfa

یک نکته دیگه:

به نظرم در رشته نرم افزار دانشگاه آزاد قزوین نه تنها در بین آزاد ها بهترینه بلکه جز 4 - 5 تا دانشگاه برتر ایرانه (بین سراسری ها) هم اساتیدش هم امکاناتش هم سطح علمیش و هم این که تولید علم اینجا به معنای واقعی وجود داره

----------


## Felony

> البته خود تقصیر شما هم نیست. اینقدر دولتی ها به خودشون بالیدند/... فکر می کنند واقعا چه خبره...


در مورد اینکه بچه های سراسری بیشتر میفهمن یا آزاد که نمیشه نظری داد و هیچ ربطی نداره طرف از چه دانشگاهی فارق التحصیل شده ، چون هر کسی از امکاناتش یه جور یاستفاده میکنه ، ولی در مورد سختگیری مطمئن باش بچه های سراسری خیلی بیشتر برای رسیدن به مدرک باید خر بزنن ! شک نکن ! این رو از نزدیک لمس کردم ...

مثلا شما دانشگاه آزاد قزوین رو میای با صنعتی شریف ، صنعتی امیر کبیر ، صنعتی خواجه نصیر یا علم و صنعت مقایسه میکنی ؟! یعنی واقعا فکر میکنی تو آزاد قزوین مثل اینها درس بهت میدن و ازت کار میکشن ؟!





> دوست خوبم... من با اطمینان میگم اولا تعداد برنامه نویسایی که توی این دانشگاه هستند بسیار بسیار بیشتر از خیلی از دولتی هاست....


1- اولا بستکی داره برنامه نویس رو چه کسی بدونی ! یه موقع هست که کسی که 2 تا Query بنویسه و 4 تا Select بهش بعضیا میکن برنامه نویس یه موقع هم هست که طرف وقتی تو ACM مقام میاره بهش میگن برنامه نویس !

در کل بحث ما سر کیفیت دانشگاه و سختگیریشون بود نه تعداد برنامه نویس ها ، چون اصلا کسی که بخواد صرفا با تکیه به علوم دانشگاهیش بگه برنامه نویس هست به درد نوشتن برنامه مدیریت بقالی هم نمیخوره چه برسه به ...




> در دانشگاه های دولتی به نظر من و تا جایی که اطلاع خیلی هم آسون می گیرند...


 :لبخند: 




> مسولان دانشگاه آزاد اتفاقا بدشون هم نمی آد شما درسا رو بیفتید ( حداقل تو آزاد قزوین ) چون به هر حال بیشتر می مونید و بیشتر پول میدید ولی حداقلش به شما نمره مفت هم کسی نمیده..


من نگفتم کسی نمره مفت میده ، گفتم باهاتون راه میان ؛ این دو با هم فرق میکنن ...

نگید نه که 3 تا از دوستان اونجا درس میخونن و به عینه دارم میبینم ( طرف با استاد صحبت میکنه N جلسه سر کلاس نمیره ، با استاد صحبت میکنه نمره میان ترم رو تائثیر نمیده ، با استاد صحبت میکنه 1 جلسه در میون میره سر کلاس و ... ) شما اگر یه دونه از این کار ها رو تو سراسری تونستی بکنی به من هم شیوش رو یاد بده !




> یک نکته آخر الان این که وقتی اومدم دانشگاه فکر کردم فکر میکردم واقعا چه تفاوتی بین آزاد و سراسری هست... وقتی اومدم آزاد قزوین دیدم هیچ تفاوتی نیست... حتی با دانشگاه های برتر ایران... 
> 
>  من دیگه در مورد دانشگاه آزاد بحث نمی کنم... دانشگاه آزاد قزوین به اندازه کافی مطرح و افتخار آفرین هست... نیازی نمی بینم مدام با یک دانشگاه دیگه مقایسه کنم...


من موندم سر چی بحث میکنی ؟!
من خودم گفتم آزاد قزوین بهترین ازاد ایران در رشته های ( الکترونیک ، مکارترونیک و نرم افزار ) هست ، جناب عالی چشماتو بستی داری با احساساتت صحبت میکنه ، یکم واقع بینانه صحبت کن !

----------


## emadfa

دوست عزيزم....

من تو پست قبلي هم گفتم... ادامه دادن اين بحث منطقي نيست... به هر حال مثل هزاران بحث ديگه تو ساير بخش هاي اين سايت اين قسمت هم به نتيجه اي نمي رسه... البته ادامه دادن دليل بر نداشتن منطق و دليل نيست بلکه فايده اي نداره... اما چيزي که واضح است اينه که من دوستان زيادي دارم که مهندس نرم افزار از دانشگاه هاي برتر ايران (به قول خودشون البته) دارن درس مي خونن. خيلي خوشحالم که به لطف امکانات و علاقه اي که اينجا هست خودم (اگه تعريف نباشه) و خيلي از دوستانم در مسير پيشرفت بيشتري هستيم...

در هر حال تا پايان عمرم به اين که دانشجوي آزاد قزوين بودم افتخار مي کنم و خصوصا اين که اون زمان رتبه من خيلي بد هم نشده بود اما خوشحالم که حالا اينجا درس مي خونم. شايد اگه امير کبير هم بودم نمي تونستم به خيلي چيزايي که اينجا به دست آوردم برسم.

براي شما هم آرزوي موفقيت مي کنم. صرف نظر از اين که کجا درس خونديد يا (مي خونيد) اميدوارم هميشه موفق باشيد.

----------


## pckho0r

میگن یه روز از یکی می پرسن تا حالا گشنگی کشیدی که عاشقی یادت بره؟!
میگه نه ولی تا حالا وسط خیابون دستشوییت گرفته که هرجفتش یادت بره!!!!

دوستان گرامی که سر سخت بودن تحصیل در فلان دانشگاه بحث می کنید ، تا حالا تو پیام نور درس خوندید که همه این بحثا یادتون بره؟!
اگه دانشگاه ازاد کشکی کشکی مدرک میده که واقعآ هم میده ! به جاش امکانات خوبی رو برای دانش جو فراهم میکنه و سطح علمی استاداش اگه نگیم عالیه حداقل خیلی خوب هستند. در مقابل دانشگاه دولتی که سخت گیری میکنه و اصولآ با کسی شوخی ندارن و پول مفت هزینه کسی نمی کنن که مدرک مفت بگیره! ولی به جاش استادایی که داره واقعآ مطالبو میفهمن و تا جایی که امکان داره باهات کار میکنن تا اون درس و مطلب و خوب یاد یگیری ولی ... ولی امان از دانشگاه پیام نور که واسه دانشجوهاش اخر دنیاست!!!!!!!!!
امکانات  ====> صفر مطلق
سطح علمی اساتید =====> کلهم اجمعین فوق لیسانس دانشگاه ازاد یا پیام نور با سابقه تحصیل کمتر از 5 سال!!!! چون بعد 5 سال با کسب تجربه و یافتن کار و موقعیت بهتر ترک مسند میکنند!!!
سطح کلاس ها ======> چیزی به عنوان کلاس وجود نداره (در بهترین شرایط 8 جلسه کلاس در طول یک ترم) و خزعبلاتی که استاد سر کلاس بلغور میکنه خداوکیلی خودشم نمیفهمه و شب قبلش از روی کتاب خلاصه برداری کرده! بگزریم از اینکه در پیام نور شما باید توانایی این رو داشته باشی که کلیه دروس رو به صورت خودخوان بخونی چون شاید 30-40 درصد از دروس دوره کارشناسیت رو مجبورآ باید به صورت خودخوان برداری!!!

با همه این شرایط فکر می کنم تنها دانشگاهی در دنیاست که شما باید عینآ کتاب رو بخونی و بری سر جلسه!!!!!
روال کار حتی در بهترین دانشگاه های ایران هم به این صورت هست که استاد یک منبع رو به عنوان مرجع معرفی می کنه ولی از دانشجو چیزی رو میخوان که استاد سر کلاسش تدریس کرده و اونو به دانشجوش تفهیم کرده ولی تو پیام نور یه کتاب قطور به شما میدن میگن منبع درسیته که حکم جزوه کلاسم داره برو بخون بیا سر جلسه امتحان!!!

----------


## hossein71

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
فعلا جواب سراسری نیامده ولی کامپیوتر-نرم‌افزار دماوند قبول شدم.دماوند چطوره؟

----------


## amirjalili

ولی خودمونیم این بحث سراسری و آزاد خیلی خنده داره..
مدت ها مشغول این فکر بودم که بالاخره ما بعد از فارغ التحصیلی هم نفهمیدیم که آزاد و سراسری با هم چه فرقی دارن و کدومشون بهتره.
راستش تجربه خیلی بزرگی رو 6 ماه قبل بدست آوردم و اون اینکه :
اول : بستگی داره میخوای درس بخونی که چی بشه؟! میخوای کار گیر بیاری ؟ میخوای مهاجرت کنی؟ میخوای از دانشگاه های خارجی پذیرش بگیری؟ یا میخوای مدرکت رو به بقیه نشون بدی.

1: برای کار گیر آوردن :
هیچ کدومش 2 زار هم نمیارزه. اینجا در جایی که من مشغول هستم روزانه چندین نفر از دانشگاه های امثال شریف و امیرکبیر در مصاحبه رد میشن و واسه توقعات احمقانه ای که دارن و انتظار دارن تا گفتن شریف همه دستشون رو ماچ کنن , مدت ها سوژه بحث های بین گروهی و گاهی خنده میشن.

2: برای مهاجرت :
هیچ تفاوتی نمیکنه

3:برای پذیرش گرفتن از دانشگاه های خارج از کشور :
فقط در کانادا و تاکید میکنم *فقط در کانادا* شرط معدل برای آزاد 1 نمره در بعضی دانشگاه ها بیشتر از سراسری هست.
در غیر اینصورت هیچ تفاوتی وجود نداره و تجربه 1 سال سرویس شدن دهنم برای گرفتن پذیرش و دیدن نتایج شاید 700-800 نفر میگه : یکی از دانشگاه آزاد عبدل آباد سفلی با داشتن معدل بالاتر و تافل و آیلتس 100% بهتر از دانشجوی امیر کبیر و تهران و شریف با معدل کمتر پذیرش میگیره. اگه باور نمیکنید نتایج پذیرش رو گوگل کنید. 
یه چیز مهم : تو دنیا اصلا کسی دانشگاه های ما رو نمیشناسه. به زور تهران و بهشتی و فردوسی و گاها امیر کبیر و شریف. فکر میکنید اینا رنکشون چنده ؟
ببینید اینجا رو . شریف یکی از دانشگاه های آشغال تو دنیا محسوب میشه با رنک 2319 پس اینقدر هی شریف شریف نکنید و امیر کبیر هم با  رتبه 2178 وضعش خیلی از شریف بهتر نیست.
دیگه بین آشغالا فرق چندانی نمیکنه دانشگاه 3000 باشه یا 100000.
تنها چیزی که واقعا من حسرت خوردم سطح شعور اساتید و بخش اداری دانشگاه های سراسری در مقایسه با آزاد هست. اساتید با استاد های خارجی ارتباط بیشتری دارن و علاقشون به پژوهش بیشتره. با سواد تر هستن. من تو دانشگاهمون که از آزاد های تهران هست رفتم میگم استاد یه Recommendation بهم بده. میگه برو انگلیسیش رو خودت بنویس بیار من امضا کنم و همشون هم همینطور بودن اما یکی از استاد هامون که از اساتید سراسری بود زودی واسم نوشت و با سربرگ دانشگاه تهران بهم داد. تازه آزاد نمیزاره توصیه نامه در پاکت دانشگاه باشه. آخه ببین چقدر اینا بیشعورن که وقتی میگی چرا میگه استاد تو رو توصیه کرده و ما تو رو که نمیشناسیم توصیه کنیمت. واقعا ته بیشعوری. نمیفهمن که در همه دنیا و همین سراسری خودمون استاد یعنی اعتبار و تایید و مهر دانشگاه و استاد باید حرف اول و آخر رو بزنه.

کلا سطح شعور در بین اساتید سراسری بیش از آزاد هست.

4: نشان دادن مدرک به بقیه :
سراسری بهتره.

----------


## mg_mahyar

این حرفا چیه میزنید؟
من ادم میشناسم امیر کبیر میرفت خیلی هم خوب بود براش آدمم میشناسم آزاد میره خیلی براش براش خوب بوده.  در کل درست نیست کلی مقایسه کنید. هر دانشگاهی استاد خوب و بد داره. همه اکثرا کتاب روحانی رانکوهی میخونیم. اصل جنس تو شهید بهشتیه. که ظاهرا کسی اسم نبرد.
و ادم میشناسم تو خواجه نصیر بیچاره شده چون 80 درصد درساش با یک استاده. 
همین آزاد استاد خوب زیاد داره. مثلا اسمبلی تو تهران شمال.  بایددببینی کدوم بخش درس برات مهمه بعدا ببینی استادی خفن اون درس کدوم دانشگاهن؟
سراسری سخت گیری داره مثلا مثل آزاد نمیتونی فرتی درس حذف کنی. حذف کنی صفر میده. ولی اصولا این مگه خوبه؟ خوب تو آزاد حذفش میکنی. در نهایت درس رو بلد نبودی و دوباره خوندی. و قطعا تو هر دانشگاهی استاد خوب و بد هست. 
تو دانشگاه ما اگر کسی با استاد سخت بگیره 12 با استاد گلابی راحت 19 میگیره. فرض کنید یه نفر همه درساشو با استادای گلابی برداره معدلش بشه 18 یه نفرم با استادای خوب و سخت گیر برداره معدلش بشه 14. هر دو یک دانشگاهن ولی سطح علمی اون معدل پایینه از اون یکی بالاتره.
در کل باید دید تو عمل چی بلده.

----------


## amirjalili

> تو دانشگاه ما اگر کسی با استاد سخت بگیره 12 با استاد گلابی راحت 19  میگیره. فرض کنید یه نفر همه درساشو با استادای گلابی برداره معدلش بشه 18  یه نفرم با استادای خوب و سخت گیر برداره معدلش بشه 14. هر دو یک دانشگاهن  ولی سطح علمی اون معدل پایینه از اون یکی بالاتره.
> در کل باید دید تو عمل چی بلده.


دوست عزیز اگه تو تونستی با معدل 13 تو یه سطح علمی بالا که با استاد های سخت گیر هم درس گرفتی و از یه دانشگاه مثل امیر کبیر , با یه معدل 15 از دانشگاه آزاد درب و داغون , در گرفتن پذیرش از یک دانشگاه خارجی رقابت کنی , من به احترام کاری که انجام دادی از جام پا میشم.
تو فکر کردی اگه به دانشگاهی خارج از کشور ایمیل بزنی و بگی من به خاطر اینکه با استاد خوب و سختگیر درس ورداشتم, معدلم اومده پایین اما سوادم خوبه چی بهت میگن؟ خیلی اگه لطف کنن بهت ایمیل میزنن و شرایطشون رو واست تکرار میکنن و میگن : "همونطوری که گفتیم ما معدل بالای ... رو میخواهیم.  متاسفیم"!!
در ضمن ما وقتی حرفی میزنیم آماری حرف میزنیم و این به این معنی هست که عموما سطح شعور اساتید و بخش اداری دانشگاه های سراسری بیش تر از آزادی ها هستش و نه همیشه.

----------


## Galawij

نتیجه ای که از این بحث ها می شه گرفت اینکه سعی کنیم در درجه اول یک دانشگاه خوب (به اعتقاد من سراسری) قبول شد، و در حین تحصیل هم از معدل بالا غافل نشد.
جدای از دانشگاه و معدل و ... همه چیز، آنطور که بوده و خواهد بود به میزان تلاش و درجه اهمیت خواسته ما برمی گرده.حداقلش در مورد رشته ما که اینطوری!

----------


## سوداگر

اینجا یه نفر هم در مورد هزینه فوق سنگین دانشگاه آزاد حرف نزد :ناراحت: 
سرفصل های اکثر دانشگاه ها چه آزاد و چه دولتی یکی هستند و هرچه هم (با استادهای سختگیر یا گلابی)،  درست رو با نمره بیست، پاس کنی باز هم همون سرفصل ها رو یاد می گیری.
مثلاً درسی مثل سیستم عامل رو در نظر بگیرین... . چیزایی که استادمون خونده با مطالبی که شاگردانش میخونن برابری می کند. چرا؟؟؟ چون سرفصل ها تغییری نکرده
من دانشگاه دولتی بودم (چمران)، استاد پروازی هم داشتیم، ولی من اساتید اهوازی را ترجیح می دهم:
اولاً دسترسی بیشتری به اونها وجود داره و اگر ایمیلت رو جواب نداد، سریعاً به اتاق شماره فلان میروی و .....
ثانیاً استاد پروازیمون میگفت« من از ساعت 3 نصف شب، بیدارم که الان، 8 صبح در خدمت شما هستم (فک میزنم!)». با این وجود، اصلاً خوب درس نمیداد و مدار منطقی رو خودآموزانه (به روش پیام نور!) خواندیم.
اما به نظر من دانشگاه دولتی یک مزیتی به غیر از چیزایی که گفتید دارد که از اون غافلیم. خوابگاه رو دست کم نگیرید. همین که با هم مباحثه علمی داشته باشید و لو در حد نیم ساعت، مسیر آینده تان زیر و رو خواهد شد.

----------

